# Help engine hesitates on acceleration



## steelersfan0004 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have 95 HB pick up 2.4l. I am having some hesitation on acceleration, which seems to get slightly better after a bit of driving. 
Prior to this problem, this is what happened….
I had check engine light that I diagnosed as code 41 Air Temp Sensor, turns out it was a broken wire, on the other side of the sensor, so I reconnected the wire and the code cleared. Problem solved but wait here is the beauty of it all. It took me about a week to find the problem with the check engine light, only after I finally got my hands on a Chiltons, learned about codes, where to find them and found out where this mysterious Air Temp Sensor was located.

First thing I did before I got the book was replacing the air filer, do an oil change with filter, checked all fluids, and checked the wires for connection. All checked out fine and I was due for the oil change anyway. After frustration kicked in, and a few days, I talked with a guy at Advance Auto. He said my check engine could be from the fuel system and said this Slick 50® High Mileage Fuel System Formula will do the trick. It should clear out all the crap in there and improve my performance. Lesson learned on that one.
Next day I stopped by the gas station (Hess), by the way I have gone there before but not lately and filled it up. The very next morning I fixed that wire and my new problem started.

Here is what I am thinking.
1. Could the Slick 50 have loosened up some gunk and clogged the fuel filter? 
2. Hess is one of those cheap gas places. Could there be some water in the line? This did happen not long after a fill up after all.
3. Even though I cleared the Air Temp Sensor, could it be malfunctioning and producing this hesitation? Since I never heard of the thing, I really do not know what it does.
4. My wires look fine but could it be the plugs? 

I am not a master mechanic but I have owned this truck for 12 years now, and no one has done an ounce of work on it beside me, so pride is a factor here. Any pearls of wisdom will certainly be appreciated.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

steelersfan0004 said:


> After frustration kicked in, and a few days, I talked with a guy at Advance Auto. He said my check engine could be from the fuel system and said this Slick 50® High Mileage Fuel System Formula will do the trick. It should clear out all the crap in there and improve my performance. Lesson learned on that one.


Depends on what lesson you learned.

Pushing a Mechanic-In-A-Can product on a customer is a normal auto parts response to a customer with an odd problem. He doesn't know what's wrong with your truck. He doesn't much care, Since he's not a mechanic, he couldn't help you anyway. But he figures he can sell you on a bottle of X brand Snake Oil and send you on your way and out of his way. There's no other reason to sell you Snake Oil for a check engine light, than to make money.

That said, I don't know what the problem is either.

It would not harm anything to throw in some gas line dryer (Heet or similar) in case there is water in the gas. If the car's 12 years old, a fuel filter is due anyway. But I'm guessing on both of those. Don't assume that either will fix the problem you're having.

Fred


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had very similar engine performance this winter with my 2.4, hesitating on accleration until it really warmed up. i was thinking it needs a pretty good tune up, or there may have been water in the gas... i dont know. It's warmed up a little bit outside and the engine seems to be running fine now. But yeah i was wondering the same thing - what the heck is going on here??


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

steelersfan0004... 

After 12 years have you done any tune up stuff ? You said the wires look good ... whatever that means.

Start with the basics first.... plugs, wires, fuel filter, etc.


----------



## steelersfan0004 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am thinking a little water in the gas. A friend of mine told me about that Gas Station having problems. So…. I went with the gas treatment and filled it up again at the regular stop and she seems fine. 

I do complete tune-ups regularly fuel filter and all. 

Wires refereed to the connection of spark pug wires. If a loose connection occurs, you may have a loss of acceleration.


----------

